#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Concessionárias de energia são responsáveis pelo preço da internet no Brasil

## Shinigami

*INTERNETSUL ACUSA CONCESSIONÁRIAS ELÉTRICAS DE COBRAR DOS PEQUENOS PROVEDORES PREÇOS DEZ VEZES MAIORES DO QUE OS PRATICADOS PARA AS GRANDES OPERADORAS NO ALUGUEL DE POSTES.*
As concessionárias de energia são as grandes responsáveis pelo preço caro da internet no Brasil. A afirmação é do presidente da InternetSul, Luciano Franz, e parte de uma avaliação do valor cobrado aos provedores de acesso à internet pelo aluguel de postes para passagem de cabos e equipamentos de infraestrutura de provimento de acesso a dados.
“Hoje, o melhor negócio do Brasil é comprar poste para alugar para provedores de internet e empresas de telecomunicações”, diz Franz. “A cada ano, se consideradas somente cinco posições alugadas, o valor somado permite comprar um poste novo”, completa.
Segundo a InternetSul, o atendimento praticado pelas concessionárias aos ISPs é de discriminação, uma vez que cobram dos pequenos provedores valores até dez vezes maiores do que os cobrados das grandes operadoras.
“Isto é tratamento discriminatório e torna impraticável o trabalho do pequeno provedor, especialmente em áreas rurais ou pequenas localidades. Para compensar o preço cobrado pelo aluguel do poste, o ISP tem de repassar o custo ao cliente, o que torna a internet cara”, explica o dirigente.
Franz explica que, para prover acesso ao meio rural, muitas vezes é necessário alugar diversos postes, percorrendo o trajeto até as residências. Assim, se é necessário alugar dez postes até a casa do cliente, cada um ao custo médio de R$ 14,00, o ISP gasta em torno de R$ 140,00 para prover acesso a um único cliente.
“Para cobrir o custo com postes e impostos, e ainda ter lucro, ele deveria cobrar do cliente R$ 200, R$ 300 ou até R$ 400, dependendo do plano contratado e da quantidade de postes. Preços extremamente elevados, que inviabilizam o atendimento para o cliente e para o provedor, e que não precisariam ser tão altos se a cobrança por parte das concessionárias de energia fosse mais justa”, destaca o presidente.
Franz aponta, ainda, outra prática discriminatória de algumas das companhias de energia em relação aos pequenos provedores: a proibição da passagem pelos postes de cabos híbridos (fibra óptica + rede de dados), que são fabricados especificamente para uso outdoor e homologados pela Anatel.
Entretanto, as mesmas empresas permitem, nesses mesmos postes, o uso de pesados cabos telefônicos antigos, como os utilizados pelas operadoras de telecom do país em sua rede de par metálico – telefonia, o ADSL e o VDSL por exemplo.
“A concessionária não permite o uso de um cabo leve, perfeitamente adequado à rede elétrica e autorizado pelo órgão regulador nacional para que o ISP multiplique suas portas, mas aceita que as teles utilizem um cabo telefônico pesadíssimo e antigo. Isso é um absurdo, é uma discriminação completa”, sentencia Franz.
O cenário é agravado pela interferência das concessionárias de energia na escolha da tecnologia utilizada para provimento de dados. “Nenhuma empresa de energia dá ao provedor liberdade para escolher: temos que usar o que a companhia determina e não o que é melhor para o consumidor. E a tecnologia imposta muitas vezes não é adequada para determinada cidade ou determinada faixa de poder aquisitivo, o que encarece, dificulta e até inviabiliza o provimento de acesso à internet”, ressalta Franz.
A InternetSul defende liberdade na escolha da tecnologia melhor para o consumidor e que seja respeitada a resolução número 04, de dezembro de 2014, que, em seu artigo primeiro, fixa o valor do poste em R$ 3,19 com os devidos reajustes inflacionários – “Art. 1º Estabelecer o valor de R$ 3,19 (três reais e dezenove centavos) como preço de referência do Ponto de Fixação para o compartilhamento de postes entre distribuidoras de energia elétrica e prestadoras de serviços de telecomunicações, a ser utilizado nos processos de resolução de conflitos, referenciado à data de publicação desta Resolução”.

----------


## Reinaldoyw

E o que as concessionárias de energia não percebem é que acabam empurrando os provedores de internet para a clandestinidade com a pratica abusiva de preços em desacordo com o que já foi estabelecido por resolução, pois muitos se veêm diante do dilema entre regularizar o aluguel de postes pagando um absurdo, correr o risco de instalar a rede sem anuencia da concessionaria ou perder mercado para os concorrentes, neste desespero muitos optam por lançar cabos sem projeto o que acaba por causar ocupação desordenada e sem controle pela propria concessionaria que tambem não tem efetivo para fiscalizar, por exemplo em Minas Gerais que tem mais de 800 municipios. E assim tudo vai sendo feito sem critério nenhum...

----------


## armageddrs

Máfia nos dias de hoje. 
Muito dinheiro nos bastidores

----------


## samueligor

Não entendi qual a questão, primeiramente é necessário entender as normas e o porque dos valores cobrados por postes, não são valores aleatório e muito menos impostos pelas concessionárias, vamos estudar as normas e legislação, uma coisa é falta de controle e fiscalização, outra coisa são normas e legislação. leiam com bastante atenção ao trecho citado acima *"a ser utilizado nos processos de resolução de conflitos, referenciado à data de publicação desta Resolução”*.

----------

